# A whole new world



## audiophile011 (13/1/15)

Hello, all

My name is Sean aka audiophile, from Douglasdale, JHB. My first experiences with vaping were with the old e-cig, cigarette lookalikes, which were terrible! However, after my mother "passed down" one of her twisps to me over the holidays, it has changed my outlook on vaping! I have since ordered the clearo select pack from takealot, for what seems to be a very good deal. This was before ecigssa opened my eyes to the possibilities - needless to say, had I done some research before ordering the twisp, I probably would've gone for something else. But I don't regret it, as it is my first step both in the vaping world, as well as quitting the "stinkies". 

Any suggestions on my next investment would be appreciated! I've done a fair amount of reading, but the shear amount of devices etc is quite overwhelming. 

Cheers,
Audio

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PeterHarris (13/1/15)

Welcome to the world of vaping @audiophile011 

your next device would depend heavily on your budget. What are you looking at spending....

i would say a good investment for a newbie would be an istick and nautilus mini....

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Ollie (13/1/15)

Hey @audiophile011, Welcome to the forum!

Congrats on quitting the stinkies bru! 

Most of us on here started with a twisp, so never mind that. As long as it keeps you vaping, it an epic device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

Most welcome to the forum. I agree with @PeterHarris's recommendation above. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/1/15)

also seeing that you are situated in Douglasdale, i would recommend you visit VAPEKING.
you can go into the store and have a look at some devices and also taste some juices and find your favorite flavor.
but if you want to really do flavor testing, set some time out for it, dont just do a hit and run....

here you can find some idea of the cost you will be looking at:
istick - R680
http://vapeking.co.za/eleaf-istick-black-20w-en.html
the nice thing with the istick, it comes with an internal batery, so you dont have to buy extra batteries and a charger.

Nautilus mini - R399
http://vapeking.co.za/aspire-mini-nautilus-authentic.html

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gripen (13/1/15)

@audiophile011 good job on getting away from the stingkys.i would recommend an istick,its a fantastic mod.its small easy to put in your pocket and for a mod that small it has more than inuff power.its a 20watt mod and the 50watt is Cuming out soon.


----------



## WHITELABEL (13/1/15)

Hi @audiophile011,

Welcome to the forum!

My sister just started vaping and I set her up with an istick and nautilus mini and she's really happy with it. It's an excellent starting setup with minimal maintenance required. Also the istick will still be useful if you decide to upgrade to a rebuildable device. I use mine daily, and really is an excellent device.

If you've just bought a new device, and would like to wait a bit before your next purchase you may want to look at the 30 watt and 50 watt isticks that should be available in the next month or two.

Another nice option is something like the egrip. I just watched a really good review from one of the top reviewers in the UK who raves about it. Check it out here:



If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask, There's a really great bunch of helpful people here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/1/15)

if you budget is really tight - dont be afraid to venture into the classifieds section. you can really pick up some GREAT deals there.
most of the guys are selling because they are upgrading to newer equipment, and the stuf is in mint condition 90% of the time.

i saw a MVP and Nautilus mini for R500.
the MVP is slightly bigger thatn the istick, but it can only go to 11W.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (13/1/15)

As all the rest have recommended here the iStick + Aspire Nautilus Mini is a fantastic combination. However, if you can hold out on the twisp for a little while longer, they are releasing an upgrade to the iStick (the iStick 30W) which should arrive very soon. This one fixes some issues of the first one and would definitely be the better long term investment 

If you can't wait, there is still nothing really "wrong" with the iStick though - it's a solid little device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (13/1/15)

The iStick and Nautilus is a fantastic combo and it's incredibly compact.

@audiophile011 do you know anything about USB dacs? I've been browsing around but most of the specs etc go right overr my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ESH (13/1/15)

Hi there and welcome to the Vaperlution 
If budget is a consideration then the Kangertech Mini Protank 3 is super good value for money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (13/1/15)

iStick & Nautilus mini is a great combo. If you're interested in it, VapeClub may still have their special on this combo (I think it's R800 - super price)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ConradS (13/1/15)

I bought one of these specials for a friend, over the moon!


----------



## Philip Dunkley (13/1/15)

Welcome @audiophile011, and well done on the purchase. Good luck on your journey!!!
PS Your life is about to become amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## kimbo (14/1/15)

Little derail ..

Every time i see thread title i think of this ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/1/15)

@audiophile011 i totally agree with you. It doesnt matter what device you use, as long as its a step in the right direction.
Many members have have really good experiences with the istick + nautilus mini combo. I would recommend this off the bat.
I recently help convert a smoker of many many years and his first attempt at vaping was on a reo. Unfortunately i he is not interested in building coils so i decided to give him my ipv2s and got him a kanger subtank with 1.2 ohm coil. He is loving its. Also with this combination as he needs more out of his vaping he can simply up the watts on the ipv2s and when that doesnt serve him anymore he can go with the 0.5 ohm coils with lower wattage and work his way up again. so long run he will save big time..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## audiophile011 (14/1/15)

Thank you all for the warm and informative welcome, guys! Feeling right at home  I've planned a trip through to Vape King on Saturday morning, so I can hopefully try out some devices and get an idea of what to expect and look for. There seems to be overwhelming support for the iStick and Nautilus mini, so I will be keeping that first in line. I've literally just received my Twisp pack yesterday, so I'm still coming to terms with the adjustment. But what better way to reward myself for a week off the stinkies, than some new vaping toys!

@Mike I don't have much experience with consumer-level processors. But depending on what you're trying to achieve, I know a few people who get good results for a good price on the Asus Xonar.. either that or do what I do at home, and invest in a mbox.


----------



## audiophile011 (14/1/15)

@kimbo Hahahah, I had it stuck in my head yesterday as a result.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

